

Sean Parker and Silicon Valley’s noxious taste for narcissism - njr123
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/a8399fd6a9b8

======
dasil003
Wow, this article is just dripping with cynical bile. Probably Sean Parker is
a bit narcissistic (I don't really know because I don't pay attention to him),
and 10k words does seem a bit excessive, however I read the opening paragraphs
and Parker comes off pretty well, certainly nothing he's saying seems to
justify this boiling rage. I also don't see how a wedding in a campground is
some kind of environmental travesty.

I'm sure someone will pop in to correct me, but just based on these two
articles the blogger comes off way worse. He seems to have some deep seated
bitterness and envy about Parker's wealth and fame that he feels is unearned
and the symbol of some great Silicon Valley decadence.

But it's important to remember that fame is a product of society, individuals
don't choose what types of activities are eligible for fame. We have an entire
industry of reality TV shows where people literally become famous by wanting
to be famous and seeing who can make a bigger jackass of themselves to get
people talking about them, so I'm hard-pressed to get my knickers twisted over
the banality of startup culture.

~~~
joshguthrie
Nope, that's not just you. This blog post drip so much hatred I had to clean
my hard drive.

I read Sean's piece without knowing it was him (now reading it again, I feel
stupid for having skipped that) or even knowing what happened. You know what
this piece felt like without knowing these two informations?

"Some guy had a nice wedding, the public went nuts about some false (according
to him) information and he's coming back to tell his side of the story, ask
for the public to reconsider their wrongdoing in this public lynch mob he's
finding himself at the mercy of. He alsto tries to remind everybody that a
wedding is supposed to be the most beautiful expression of love between two
persons and even if something that you think COMPLETELY WRONG happens because
of said marriage, there would've been better ways to say it than repeatedly
calling your spoose names".

Okay, not quite 9K words. And yes, maybe he didn't need that many words. But I
think "yo guyz, I didn't cut no trees, u shuld chill out dudez" wouldn't have
had the same weight. Seriously, what's f*cking wrong with a "9666 words
essay"? That's CHILDISH coming from a guy who wasted 1186 words spreading
hate. As for the "[TechCrunch] [bending] over backwards", what was the
alternative? The local school's publication? This piece was written for the
tech world, because it's his world, as much as the world where all his current
and future network live in, so he had to come clean to these persons and
whatever your opinion on TC is (we all got one, don't worry) this was one of
the best mediums available.

------
brianmcconnell
I kind of feel sorry for Sean, that he had to shell out several million
dollars to have a magic wedding.

I just got home from San Francisco City Hall, and post nuptial boozing on the
way back. It was just one wedding after another, with a couple thousand people
cheering each newly wedded couple.

I'd be willing to bet that the people who showed up at City Hall tonight were
happy as clams with their cheap ass county seat weddings. I was just there to
witness it all, and was bowled over by the whole scene. But I guess if you're
stinking rich, you've got to put one over on the Jones...

~~~
cpursley
Agreed. Was married in the courthouse. No wedding. Been happily married for 7
years and expect many more to follow.

------
gyardley
Silicon Valley can be plenty narcissistic, yes, but it doesn't strike me as
more narcissistic than the rest of our society.

------
return0
You know what's narcissistic? That this is in the front page of a site called
"Hacker news"

